# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा >  स्किन टाईट जिंस पेंट बना सकती है पुरुषो व लडको को नपुन्सक

## mangaldev

*स्किन टाईट जिंस पेंट बना सकती है पुरुषो व लडको को नपुन्सक 
*[COLOR=#ff0000]*ब्रिटेन- आपको बता कि जो लोग टाइट जींस के वेहद दीवाने है वे अब से जरा सावधानी बरते तो उन्कें लिये अच्छा होगा। कहीं ऎसा न हो जाये की आप टाइट जींस पहनते पहनत नपुंसक की स्टेज तक पहुंच जाये, जी हां ये हम नहीं कह रहें है यह तो वैज्ञानिकों का कहना है। - 

एक शोध मे यह बात सामने आयी है कि पुरूषों में टाइट जींस पहनने से स्पर्म घटता है, और जो पुरूष रोजाना जींस पहनते है वह नंपुसक भी हो सकते है। दरअसल, हाल में ब्रिटेन में हुए इस शोध में 513 ऎसे पुरूषों पर अध्ययन किया गया जो रेगुलर स्किन टाइट जीन्स पहनते थे और इस परीक्षण में पाया गया कि धीरे-धीरे उनके स्पर्म में कमी होने लगी। साथ ही यह भी पाया गया कि स्किन टाइट जीन्स से उन्हें एसटीडी, सेक्सुअली ट्रांस्मीटेड डिजीज होने का खतरा भी अधिक हो सकता है। 
*[FONT=Arial][B]
इस शोध के मुताबिक टाइट फिटिंग जीन्स से पुरूषों के कमर के नीचे के भाग और जांघों का शारीरिक तापमान ज्यादा अधिक रहता है जिसकी वजह से मांसपेशियों को ऑक्सीजन नहीं मिल पाती और टेस्टिकल्स में मौजूद स्पर्म खत्म होने लगते हैं। साथ ही नए स्पर्म बनने में भी दिक्कत होती है। इससे पहले हुए शोधों में यह बात भी साबित हो चुकी है कि टाइट जीन्स पहनने से पुरूषों और महिलाओं में युरीनरी ट्रैक और ब्लैडर से संबंधित संक्रमण एंव नर्व डैमेज की आशंका अधिक होती है। तो हो जाइये जरा सावधान टाइट जीन्स पहनने से क्योकी आपकी लाफस्टाइल को बदल के रख सकती है। जीन्स पहनो पर जरा लूज जिससे आपकों आगें लाइफ मे भी कोइ पेरशानी को सामना न करना पडें।



> http://www.khaskhabar.com/hindi-news...t-2251455.html



से सआभार

----------

